# casting baseballs



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

anyone got a quik recipe for 8oz baseballs?...looks like we's casting this weekend @ Cox.....


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Lacrosse Balls*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7635&highlight=baseball

performed a search. I'm sure you can find LAX balls in Virginia Beach.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Like CDog mentioned in an*

earlier post stick a 3 oz lead in the bottom.

You could use a spade bit and a drill, drill out some material and add a 3 or 4 oz bank sinker and glue it in with gorilla glue.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*gorilla glue*

Is gorilla glue as good as they advertize?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I have used 3 times*

Once of gluing a dowel back into a coat rack and it is stronger than the other pegs.

Used it to glue a concrete lawn ornament back together, so far so good.

And I used it for the golf ball. 

I really like it so far. 

Just watch it, it will foam up quit a bit when it is curing. Just wipe off any excess of when glueing up.

Walmart has a small bottle for a good price.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

So much easier if you'd have just casted over the water. You guys down there live so close to the water, why even bother casting on the field. I mean if you have to put to the test, what's better than testing in the reel field, water with wind in your face.   Just a thought!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah i was sayin dat teo, but u know dem vabeach guys, they dont like ideas from us outa towners!  ... but since we are casting on a field al, you wouldnt want to maybe make an extra 4, 6 and 8 would ya?


neil


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Teo, how ya gonna measure your cast on the water????  Thats why guys come on claiming they cast 8anbait 150 yrds, they never measure.  

A baseball is great to practice getting your time down etc. but if ya want to know how far you are casting 8anbait ya gotta throw a drum rig.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

clay is truly right... i'll bring some shads we can cut up. thats the only way. 8^bait drum rig with a cut up sassy shad


neil


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I made a couple of tennis ball rigs up. One with 6 and the other with 8.

Once I can throw those on the OM and Slosh I'll switch to a FF with 8&Bait to try.

I'm not even going to bring the big spinner to this one. Want to get that OM bowed up properly.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Dec 31, 2003)

*Baseball*

http://www.slingshots.4t.com/base.jpg

A gift from me friend when I was in The U.K.

Good for practising big bait cast. Feel similar to a live bait cast.

I use 6oz plus an 8" mullet or a whole squid as bait. Sometimes 8oz.


----------

